# Banff Gate Mountain Resort (PHEWW)



## kwilson (Aug 19, 2012)

Just finished a week at BGMR. What a dump!
 Appliances, TV, and furnishings are at least 20 years old. Beds were hard as a rock and supports had been mickey moused together so bad we had to have them come and saw off slats. They protruded about 3 or 4 inches out so that when you got out of bed at night they cracked your shins.
 The carpets were so filthy they turned my white socks black! There is more but you get the picture. 
Yes I posted this OY but everyone should know.


----------



## barto (Aug 22, 2012)

I didn't think there were any "non-renovated" chalets left there, but apparently you got one!  Sorry to hear about the poor experience there.  We've had better luck (have owned there for 5+ years) although I must admit I haven't checked my white socks after walking around on the carpet!  

The quiet, expansive deck w/BBQ, and generally great views down the valley make up for a lot, but I would have been disappointed if I'd had your lower-quality place.

There was a cash call last year so they could pay off their demand loan faster, and that was supposed to free up money to do more things there - hopefully they can get to updating the chalets to give people better experiences soon!


----------



## shagnut (Aug 22, 2012)

I stayed there when I echanged to Canada.  I was lucky as some people's windows were not clean and they didn't get the beautiful view. It definitly needed upgrading but I was quite happy there.  I was very rarely there as I was always out exploring.  If my windows were as dirty as some I saw they'd be recleaned asap.  

This place is not for everyone. It's like upgraded camping.  

shaggy


----------



## barto (Aug 27, 2012)

shagnut said:


> I stayed there when I echanged to Canada.  I was lucky as some people's windows were not clean and they didn't get the beautiful view. It definitly needed upgrading but I was quite happy there.  I was very rarely there as I was always out exploring.  If my windows were as dirty as some I saw they'd be recleaned asap.
> 
> This place is not for everyone. It's like upgraded camping.
> 
> shaggy



I agree that it's not for everyone, and expectations need to be set before arriving for the first time, but I always found it odd that they were striving for RCI Silver Crown status... and I think they had attained Hospitality status.  Yet the chalets are fairly rustic & I wouldn't have expected people staying there on exchanges to give good enough reviews to get either level from RCI.  Not sure if they're still trying for Silver Crown, or if they still have Hospitality - this was a few years ago that I had heard about it.


----------



## Mel7706 (Sep 14, 2012)

*What units are upgraded or*

is it easier to say which ones are not. We have been looking at that 
resort for 2013. Thanks!


----------



## barto (Sep 21, 2012)

Mel7706 said:


> is it easier to say which ones are not. We have been looking at that
> resort for 2013. Thanks!



Good question... I don't know off-hand, but I would just ask for a 'renovated' unit after the week has been booked and they'll try to put you in one.  That's how we usually work it, at least, even for our owner week.

Good luck!


----------



## Janette (Oct 30, 2012)

We were the greatest distance from the office and had a wonderful view. We own some very high quality resorts and in some great places and still were very happy with our week there. I laughed as we sat on a sofa with a hole in it and looked at the beautiful view. I said I bet there would be folks looking at the hole rather than the view. We were comfortable, enjoyed our visiting deer each day when we returned, loved exploring the area and would go back in a second. The sink was chipped, but all the appliances worked. I guess we were so tired that we didn't notice that the beds were terrible. I did fill out an extensive assessment for the office and told them that I would not be happy with the upkeep if I were an owner. Our glasses are always half full, so if folks don't want to go there, we'll take the exchange and be happy. It was clean, but I may not have looked at the bottom of my feet.


----------



## danrucker3 (Nov 1, 2012)

*I just confirmed a 2BR there!*

Reading the reviews I hope we get a nice unit!  We just reserved a 2BR there for October 2013.  Does anyone have any pointers for must dos in the area?  Our plan is to use this place as a homebase while checking out the surrounding areas.


----------



## dreamin (Nov 3, 2012)

*Weather Advisory for Banff*

Danrucker3 - I have been to Banff several times but have never stayed at Banff Gate.  However, I just wanted to point out that the weather can be tricky in October and I hope you researched this.  Here's a chart of the weather conditions last month as reported by our national weather office:

http://www.climate.weatheroffice.gc.ca/climateData/dailydata_e.html?StationID=27378&Month=10&Day=2&Year=2012&timeframe=2

There's always a risk of a snow blizzard as well because the weather is so unpredictable.  Some of the sites you will want to see may already have the road closed for the winter (such as Moraine Lake).  I was in Banff at the end of May one year and there was lots of snow everywhere and we weren't able to see much other than to stay on the main road.  May & October are transition months so I think there would be some similarity in weather and sight-seeing conditions.  I don't want to discourage you as this may be the exact type of experience you were looking for.  Perhaps someone who lives in Alberta and is more familiar with the park might wish to comment.


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 26, 2012)

Janette said:


> We were the greatest distance from the office and had a wonderful view. We own some very high quality resorts and in some great places and still were very happy with our week there. I laughed as we sat on a sofa with a hole in it and looked at the beautiful view. I said I bet there would be folks looking at the hole rather than the view. We were comfortable, enjoyed our visiting deer each day when we returned, loved exploring the area and would go back in a second. The sink was chipped, but all the appliances worked. I guess we were so tired that we didn't notice that the beds were terrible. I did fill out an extensive assessment for the office and told them that I would not be happy with the upkeep if I were an owner. Our glasses are always half full, so if folks don't want to go there, we'll take the exchange and be happy. It was clean, but I may not have looked at the bottom of my feet.



Ive stayed there two different times.  One year I was lucky enough to get 2 weeks back to back.  My place was clean but very outdated.  I loved the deck as we spent most of our time out there.  I did walk around with stocking feet (like I always do)  and not any dirtier than anywhere else.  I guess I was just so happy to be there.... so much beauty in one place.  It was nice to come back to a quiet place as I dont particularly like cities.  

The first time we went up there we stayed in hotels.....this was alot better. We could fix our own meals and I could drink my wine or beer (that I brought from the US) after a long day of hiking,  so it was alot cheaper and more convenient.  It offsets the higher cost of living in Canada. 

Many places that are wonderful for thier natural beauty seem to have less or no timeshares.  So you go after the area not necessarily the place.


----------



## barto (Dec 5, 2012)

October could see some snow, it's true.  Best to pack to dress in layers, so you can add or subtract as necessary.  The good news is that it should be very quiet there, other than Canadian Thanksgiving weekend (first Monday of the month and the preceding Sat-Sun).  

We like to head back on highway 1 and drive down highway 40 into Kananaskis Country.  Some stunning views, many wonderful hikes, usually a stop in at Kananaskis Village to poke around there.  

What sorts of things were you looking to do?  Shopping is fun in either Canmore or Banff, nice restaurants in both places... looking for easy or tough hikes?  Anything else?


----------



## Mel7706 (Sep 28, 2013)

*Update on Banff Gate Mountain Resort*

We were in Canmore from Sep 14 thru 21. Originally scheduled for a week at BGMR. Two weeks before leaving RCI notified us the reservation was cancelled.
We were told that the resort had not yet reopened. Previously we were assured that the resort would be open.
One of our TUG members who does rentals found us two one bedroom units for rent at the Worldmark-Canmore(very nice place!!). RCI credited us with our exchange fee and gave us until the end of Sep to book another week.

Determined to find out why BGMR had not reopened I drove the 7 miles or so 
down there to check it out. As I neared Dead Horse Flats it was obvious that severe flooding had occurred. The road to the resort was o.k. When I turned into the resort it appeared empty but O.K. 

I went to the office and learned that their water supply was not functional. 
It seems the torrential rain flooded their reservoir and filled it with debris. All they are waiting on now is for the Provincial authorities to issue a repair permit and work will begin. Once work begins it should take 5 weeks to repair 
the water system. Anyone thinking of booking there should call the resort and inquire about the status of the water system repairs.


----------



## janej (Sep 28, 2013)

We stayed at the BGMR two years ago in the unit that is probably the farthest from the office.   It was pretty dated.   But we went after two day stay in the motor inn inside Glacier Park.   When we opened the door to our unit at BGMR, our kids were so happy to have the room to spread out that we never paid too much attention to the rest.    I guess it is all relative.   My kids grew up traveling in large timeshare units.   The few times we stayed inside national parks were very interesting experience for us.


----------

